# My DIY climbing sticks



## CAnderson (Jul 6, 2012)

Decided to make my own set of climbing sticks. Had the material left over from other projects so it's basically free to me. 
Let me know y'alls input.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks good, I think you got that down pat. How much do they weigh?


----------



## 1bohunter (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice job,, have u tried them out yet???  good thing is they were free,,,


----------



## CAnderson (Jul 6, 2012)

A little heavier then I hoped at 20#s with 4 sticks and straps. 
I plan on making a set with aluminum tubes next, but have to wait till payday.


----------



## CAnderson (Jul 6, 2012)

I just finished them today and tested one on the pine in the pic and it did work great. Just wished I had more tubing to make one more. With 4 sticks I think I can only get about 17' to top step. I might be able to squeeze and extra foot or two but not much more.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jul 6, 2012)

Someone broke out the tig!!

Nice work! What are you useing for steps?


----------



## CAnderson (Jul 6, 2012)

7x1.25x3/8 thick aluminum bar stock. They flip up just like the LW sticks, and I'm making a step that extends on both sides that I can switch out if I want.


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 6, 2012)

very nice.... !!!!   ,, all i will add is please dont skimp and use cheap straps ,,,since the material was paid for you can buy good ones !!! ** !!!


----------



## one hogman (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice climbing Sticks, What keeps the Steps from dropping past the Horizonal angle?? I know you will prob just use as a portable set, but if you leave them on the tree for any period of time check those straps really good, I put chain on mine cause I don't trust those straps,I have seen squirrels chew them and have had them cut by  other hunters on a WMA, at 250lbs plus gear I hit the ground hard, so I put good chain on all of my climbing sticks.


----------



## CAnderson (Jul 6, 2012)

one hogman said:


> Nice climbing Sticks, What keeps the Steps from dropping past the Horizonal angle??
> I put good chain on all of my climbing sticks.


 In the first pic there is a bolt head to the left, actually bottom, of the step. When the step is pushed down the bolt head matches with a round cut in the step to stop it at a slight inward angle to keep my boots from slipping off. 

Ive actually got a set of chains to try out to see how they grip different trees. I like the fact that I could lock them on if I want. If not I'll get some nice ratchet straps. Never have liked the cam straps that come with stands now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice job. That ought to get it done for you.


----------

